# Thunderbird 2 scratchbuild 40 inch



## bensmodelworld (Jun 3, 2013)

Have started today with the building of thunderbird 2 .
Made out of mdf the overall length of the craft, and have glued the two halfs made of mdf to for the width.
There are comming more shapes from mdf and then i fill the gaps with a hard foam of 4 cm thickness.
And then I can quickly make the shape by sanding the foam.
Its a start, more follows.


----------



## bensmodelworld (Jun 3, 2013)

*thunderbird 2 in progress*

Have done some more today, all the shapes are on place and i can begin with filling the gaps with foam.
And then sand it and hope that the shape is good .

Regards Ben


----------



## bensmodelworld (Jun 3, 2013)

*thunderbird 2 in progress*

The gaps filled this day with hardfoam.


----------



## bensmodelworld (Jun 3, 2013)

*thunderbird 2 in progress*

Here i have the foam sanded and now you can see the real shape of the craft.
First i give the foam a resin coat.
Tomorrow I'm going to bring the glass fiber and I can continue filling him.


----------



## bensmodelworld (Jun 3, 2013)

*thunderbird 2 in progress*

Got a good idea how I can make the model stronger today and that I can continue sanding and filling
Had the great idea to remove foam and then fill the hole
with polyester putty
Must be thick enough for strength
So I have taken about 4 to 5mm away
A test piece done and it was strong enough
Now I'm happy with the shapes which now serve as a guide for the putty knife
Actually pretty smart of myself


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Wow it looks great already! Looking forward to the rest of this build, T2 is my favorite Thunderbird.


----------



## bensmodelworld (Jun 3, 2013)

*thunderbird 2 in progress*

Have a lot putty used on the model i guess about 4 kg
So it is heavy now, and strong to work further with it as the master.
Not all of the surfice is nice i have to put more putty on and sand it.


----------



## bensmodelworld (Jun 3, 2013)

*thunderbird 2 in progress*

Have the model separated in 3 parts so it works easyer.
One part of the hull i have disassembled to that is difficult to do when it is one piece.


----------



## bensmodelworld (Jun 3, 2013)

*thunderbird 2 in progress*

this is the part where I'm talking about
I made separately from mdf.
With the difficult curves.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Wow, you're off to a great start!

I love watching these sorts of from-the-ground-up scatch-builds come together. 

Please continue to post pix!


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Carson Dyle said:


> Wow, you're off to a great start!
> 
> I love watching these sorts of from-the-ground-up scatch-builds come together.
> 
> Please continue to post pix!


Amen to that, seriously impressive!


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

The angles look very good Ben. Sure is nice to see someone making an Anderson craft from scratch for a change. Well done. Hopefully I'll have time to make my own one day if my hijacked country is still here.


----------



## bensmodelworld (Jun 3, 2013)

I have not much done today only the three parts sanding on a straight flat board.
First i have done the pod flat sanding the bottom.
and then Both sides of the pod, and have ensured that the front and the back of the pod, at right angles to the bottom.
This is a painstaking task if this is not good, the model will not properly aligned.I did this job for a large piece of sandpaper used what I made on the plate as it moves around with sanding back on
On the front and back of the pod should I trim 4 mm (thickness mdf) plus the edge is still need.
Here I make a new piece of mdf on the front and back.
on the front of the model created for a paw to check to see whether it fits well on the front of the pod.

Regards Ben


----------



## bensmodelworld (Jun 3, 2013)

Today what is done to the pod.
Have some extra taken off for a new MDF plate for the front and back.
Here you can see the seam, for the lip that there still should.
This is approximately 5 mm.
which should later for the latches that hold the pod in place.
And it is the intention that the latches are operated by a relay, so as to release the pod.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Fantastic work.

I'd have thought it would require more ribs to define the curve. Shows what I know.


----------



## bensmodelworld (Jun 3, 2013)

*sidebooms*

Today sidebooms day
First I cut 22 shape for sidebooms.
And then all made simultaneously with sandpaper on the same size and shape.
Two strips cut to shapes to assemble.
The strips I made on a piece of mdf that the curve of the pod.
This glued on and then filled with foam.
So basically in the same way as the body.
Just need to remove some foam and I can then apply the putty.


----------



## colhero (May 18, 2006)

AWESOME! I loved this ship when I was a kid... will be watching your progress :thumbsup:


----------



## bensmodelworld (Jun 3, 2013)

I have a lot done to get the shape wright.
Make all the corners from the pod the same at the bottom.
And have put on more putty were needed for a nice fit to the model.
I have to do the corners from the craft the same as the pod so they have a good match.I have that done with a piece of plastic with the wright curve.
The plastic i held to the corners and have put putty on them and the plastic used as a guide for this.

Tomorrow i hope to do the corners of the craft.And when i have the shape of the pod wright i can do the raised lip on the sides of the craft, for a good fit for the pod.

hope you like the update Regards Ben


----------



## bensmodelworld (Jun 3, 2013)

Today i have some done to the legs.
The first section that goes in the craft 4 pieces with the biggest diameter.
And one done that goes in the first tube with the seal of 2 o rings.
This all i have done on my lathe,this is all made of massif brass so need a lot of drilling and make the outer diameter that goes in the tube.


----------



## bensmodelworld (Jun 3, 2013)

Placed woodenlegs of 20 cm long to see if the lift with the brass legs is enough.
With the four pieces of brass legs will give a lift of 20 cm high.

Regards Ben


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

That looks great! :thumbsup:


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Wow! This is looking amazing. "Thundorously" great in fact!


----------



## bensmodelworld (Jun 3, 2013)

Not finished yet and then so quick a revision on the back.
I have done a slightly curve on the sides to do a straight pipe to the end.
Here you can see the differents between the two pictures.
Not finished yet have to do some filling and sanding.

Ben


----------



## bensmodelworld (Jun 3, 2013)

have also sand down the sides to make them much thinner.
Cant make them thinner anymore now or else the legs are going not in anymore.
I need some space for them.


----------



## bensmodelworld (Jun 3, 2013)

After i had done change the back ,i was not satisfied with the front of the model and so i did the front to today .
I couldt only see that it was not good enough after i had paint it green so it was glossy and you can see the curves better when you have done this.


----------



## bensmodelworld (Jun 3, 2013)

ave make a mold for for the legs at the end of the legs ,that part fits in the underside were the legs go in the hull.
Have made that part to and cast in resin also.
Last two pictures you can see how it fits and this is all you can see with the legs retracted in to the hull.

hope you like the update,
Regards Ben


----------



## bensmodelworld (Jun 3, 2013)

Have done a bit more to the model,
Changed the back from the sidebooms to the thrusters.
So now it is a slightly curve.


----------



## bensmodelworld (Jun 3, 2013)

*the master*

The master i have sofar done and put on the backtail with tape.


----------



## CaptCBoard (Aug 3, 2002)

I am REALLY liking this build! Will copies be available?

Scott


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

The dimensions look great. 

You're building what we all wanted as kids.


----------



## bensmodelworld (Jun 3, 2013)

CaptCBoard said:


> I am REALLY liking this build! Will copies be available?
> 
> Scott


Yes more models will be availiable for the interested.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

That's such a complicated shape...wow! Looks wonderful!


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

terryr said:


> The dimensions look great.
> 
> You're building what we all wanted as kids.


Right? I would have given up a years worth of lunch money for a model of T2 like this when I was ten! Awesome job dude! :thumbsup:


----------



## bensmodelworld (Jun 3, 2013)

Made molds from several parts.
and cast it in resin.
The head i have made a two piece mold.


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

So awesome, indeed!


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

Ben, At this scale, will you include a detailed cockpit as well?


----------



## bensmodelworld (Jun 3, 2013)

WEAPON X said:


> Ben, At this scale, will you include a detailed cockpit as well?


It is my intension to do a cockpit as well when i have the time for that.
I have a deadline and that is 18 april,she has to be ready then

Regards Ben


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Saw this posted on another forum. Beautiful job!


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Back in the sixties, I saw a brochure of photos from Tokyo; one of them showed a TB2 this size. Naturally, I wanted it. Hah! The Dinky toy had to do.

Matt Groening must have seen the same brochure:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ki6Fjpxzj7U


----------



## bensmodelworld (Jun 3, 2013)

*castings from the molds*

This is the casting of the head in epoxy


----------



## TonyT (Oct 19, 2013)

Wow, this is great!! My favourite TB ship!! Beautiful work...you will let us know how to buy a kit of this when available...Please??


----------



## bensmodelworld (Jun 3, 2013)

Here i have all the parts cast in epoxy and joined it .


----------



## Atlanthia (Jan 24, 2013)

Ben, you're a genius!!!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

I agree, this is just marvellous work!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## bensmodelworld (Jun 3, 2013)

Have made the pod and the front and back of the pod with the poddoor.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Did you put a pod door on the rear?

What are you using to make the copies? What epoxy etc.?


----------



## bensmodelworld (Jun 3, 2013)

terryr said:


> Did you put a pod door on the rear?
> 
> What are you using to make the copies? What epoxy etc.?


No i havenot made a poddoor on the backside i can always make another pod that have a poddoor on the back,

And i have made molds were i can cast the parts in with epoxy ,nothing special to it.

Regards Ben


----------



## bensmodelworld (Jun 3, 2013)

Made the wings from abs and they are removeble so i can them take off when my model have to transport.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

That's flat-out amazing.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Your profile is spot on which, for such a complicated shape, is amazing. This is just so very impressive...!


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Yes -- you have a good eye for form. :thumbsup:


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Too beautiful for words so...:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ccbor (May 27, 2003)

I have to put foam mats around my computer. Because stuff like this makes me fall off my chair. Absolutely amazing!

Bor


----------



## bensmodelworld (Jun 3, 2013)

The model is realy taking shape


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

It certainly is, and looking fantastic!!

You've nailed the angle for the classic TB2 "beauty shot" in the first pic.


----------



## wander1107 (Aug 12, 2006)

That profile looks amazing. What a great job!


----------



## bensmodelworld (Jun 3, 2013)

*the green is onn*

I have started to paint the green on at one side .
I hope to do the other side tomorrow


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Superlatives fail me... it's... so... beautiful...


----------



## bensmodelworld (Jun 3, 2013)

Have painted all green at last.
I have only to do the pod.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

*Claps in SUPERMARIONATION*


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Looks great!!!!!!!


----------



## CaptCBoard (Aug 3, 2002)

I don't collect much, but this is one of my favorite SF ships, its really well done and its the right size to make me sell my cat for one. Well, no, that would be going too far... But if I had TWO cats, I'd sell one of them to get this thing!

My one question right now is, what is the scale of this thing, besides BIG!


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Perfect. Just perfect.


----------



## BOXIE (Apr 5, 2011)

Great work


----------



## Alien (Sep 5, 2001)

Wowsers, just wowsers!
It looks fantastic. You can't beat the Big Green Jelly Bean!! :thumbsup: 

I have seen many Thunderbird 2 models over the years and many of them don't look quite right. But yours looks spot on.. Well done.

Alien


----------



## bensmodelworld (Jun 3, 2013)

*almost done*

Almost done this build of thunderbird 2 scratchbuild 40 inch


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

There are no words for how crazyawesomeunbelievable this is....


----------



## WOI (Jun 28, 2012)

You really got an eye for perfect quality!


----------



## BOXIE (Apr 5, 2011)

Absolutely unbelievable. Good job.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Wow. Just...wow! What a thing of beauty you've created. As I've said before, that's a really tough shape and you absolutely nailed it. The final finish, too, is just perfect. Can't tell you how impressed I am. Fantastic job!


----------



## bensmodelworld (Jun 3, 2013)

*better weathering done*

Weathering much better now not only airbrush

Regards Ben


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Something tells me this is not the first model you've ever made...


----------



## bensmodelworld (Jun 3, 2013)

Chrisisall said:


> Something tells me this is not the first model you've ever made...


It is not my first model .
I am seriously making models for one and a half year and have made several models like thunderbird 1 ,thunderbird 2,thunderbird 3and have sold some of them to.

And thanks guys for your nice compliments

Regards Ben


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

bensmodelworld said:


> It is not my first model .
> I am seriously making models for one and a half year


Dude, I'd assumed you were an FX guy from Hollywood. Your work is absolutely pro-level. A year & a half??? 
:freak:


----------



## CaptCBoard (Aug 3, 2002)

So, not that I want to jump the gun or even imply that pressure is being applied, but--

GETTING MY HANDS ON ONE OF THESE IS MOST IMPORTANT!

In the case that you've decided that's not going to happen, I'll be really, really sad. You've done an incredible job!

Scott


----------



## bensmodelworld (Jun 3, 2013)

*interested?*

If anyone is interested in a model of thunderbird 1 ,2 ,or 3 contact me
for details.

Regards Ben


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

A year and a half???
I can see now how you could have gotten so good. 
That's plenty of time to perfect your techniques!


----------



## bensmodelworld (Jun 3, 2013)

did the windows
Did a mold in plasticene and then from this a mold in plaster were i cast the windows in from epoxy.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Being multi-substance talented helps, 'eh? 
Nice.


----------



## bensmodelworld (Jun 3, 2013)

*windows done*

I have made a cockpit for thunderbird 2 ,and made in the windows below the cameras.And al these ofcourse with light in it.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

You aren't a fan of the ships or series. If you were you'd have worked on this more.
OMG I'm kidding- your work on this ROCKS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Just outstanding! Watched this build from the beginning, what a payoff... so very well done.


----------

